# Fairy Tale Synopses - by lordsofsevenhall(~BBW, ~~WG)



## lordsofsevenhall (May 24, 2011)

_~BBW(mult), ~~WG_ - brief retellings of classic fairy tales

_Authors Note: What we've got here are short descriptions of twisted yet familiar tales - fanciful fattenings from the story vaults of The Feeders Grimm. These can be used as writing prompts by any Dims users who wish to - ahem - expand upon them, or simply enjoyed for their own merits. These fairy-tale heroines put the "gorge" in "gorgeous."

Jiggle goggles on, people. Without further ado:_

*Stufferella*
IN WHICH Cinderella's evil stepsisters react to their mother's insufferable promise that Cinderella would be allowed to attend the royal ball too by sneaking into her room every night, tying her down and force-feeding her in a successful attempt to make her too fat to fit into her gown. 

Unfortunately for them, the stepsisters have inherited their mother's nervous habit of snacking, and by the evening of the ball all of them have considerably wider hips than they had prior to the arrival of the royal invitation!

Cinderella, unable to pay to have her gown altered, remains at home crying and eating comfort foods, until her fairy godmother arrives with a magic sash that, so long as she wears it, will keep her dress fitting perfectly, no matter her size.

As it turns out, the reluctant prince had not previously selected a wife because he did not find the slender, waiflike-figure that was in fashion at court at the time appealing. His head is at first turned by the plumper evil stepsisters, but when Cinderella arrives in all her fattened-up glory she captures his attentions immediately. They dance - but only in between visit to the royal buffet. The prince encourages her to eat as much as she likes all evening. Suddenly, near the fateful stroke of midnight, the waistline of Cinderellas overtaxed panties - not being protected by the magic sash - gives way, and the too-small undergarment falls to the floor. Embarrassed and unable to explain, Cinderella runs bouncing and jiggling back to her waiting carriage, and the prince pockets the ruined panties discreetly.

All is not lost, however - the prince issues a decree that whoever could name the item the mysterious princess had left behind at the ball would be his bride. Of course only the two of them knew what that was, and they lived happily ever after.


*Hannah and Gretel*
IN WHICH a very poor woodcutter is convinced by his evil wife to abandon their two marriageable but dowry-less daughters deep in the woods. Distraught and starving, the two girls wander the forest for a few days before coming upon a gingerbread cottage, whereat their hunger causes them to fall prey to the cannibalistic schemes of a wicked old witch.

Trapped in a cage and fed fattening gruel that gets magically tastier with every bite, the two girls consider their increasingly plump plight. The witch punishes them severely if they do not eat all the food she brings, and the forest animals won't touch it so when they try to leave it outside the cage they are found out. The witch is near-sighted, so they try to the bone trick but it doesn't work - she's not fooled.

At their wit's end and needing time to figure out some way of escape, the girls act on the only trick they can think of - Hannah will eat only as much of the gruel as she needs to stay alive, and Gretel will eat the rest of her share, plus her own. Hannah will then poke her real fingers out of the cage for the witch to feel, as if both girls are staying thin. It works, but as Gretel gets chubbier each day they can still think of no plan to escape.

Disappointed with how slowly her captives are gaining, the witch brings them larger and larger portions to eat. Gretel is soon positively enormous, and meanwhile Hannah's willpower to resist the tasty gruel is wearing thin...


*Not-So-Little Red Riding Hood*
IN WHICH Red Riding Hood is discovered alone in the woods by a wolf, on her way to bring a basket of baked goodies to her grandmother. The wolf thinks sourly to himself that the skinny girl would barely make two mouthfuls, and comes up with a plan. Finding out that she'll be returning by the same route a few weeks later - fatter, perhaps, after a doubtlessly-well-fed stay with her grandmother - and decides to jump-start the process.

First, the wolf tempts Red into sampling the goodies in her basket. Her willpower soon dissolves and before she knows it, she has binged on all its contents. The wolf then comforts the girl and offers his assistance in covering up his misdeed - while she waits and sleeps off her stuffing, he'll take her basket to a nearby goody shop for a refill.

On his way back, having packed the basket full of new deliciousness, the wolf stops to get an enchantment laid on the contents from a witch who owes him a favor. When he arrives back to Red Riding Hood and leaves her with the refilled basket, she can't help but eat all of it once again.

Just then the wolf arrives toting the final blow - he is pulling a little cart piled high with cakes, tarts, and baked sweets of every kind. When Red Riding Hood has eaten all of it, she falls asleep atop the cart and the wolf pulls her -with considerable difficulty - to her grandmother's cottage.

His anticipated moment of devouring the fatter Red Riding Hood never arrives, however, for a huntsman finds him and shoots him before he can unstrap himself from the cart.


*Beauty and the Feast*
IN WHICH Beauty, the youngest of three daughters, has no ambition for her life greater than being able to stay home and care for her father in his old age. To prevent suitors from paying her any attention, she deliberately overeats and has become quite a chubby lass. When her father runs afoul of the Beast while away on a business trip, however, she volunteers to take his place at the Beast's prisoner.

There at the Beast's castle she is treated with every imaginable kindness, in complete incongruity with the Beast's monstrous appearance. She keeps on her regimen of overeating (easier than ever now that she has servants and cooks waiting on her hand and foot), thinking to keep him from taking advantage by continuing to pack on the pounds, but is quite shocked when she realizes it isn't working. A realization of mutual love follows, dissolving the Beast's enchantment and bringing about happily ever after.


*Fattilocks and the Three Bears*
IN WHICH Goldilocks, a plump klepto with a weakness for stealing other people's food, enters her neighbors' cottage when they are out and finds three table settings of varying sizes. At each place is a bowl of the buttered-honey porridge the bears use to fatten themselves up for hibernation.

She tries a bit from each bowl, settling with delight on the smallest bowl, and eats it all. She is reclining contentedly in the littlest chair, rubbing her stuffed tummy, when the chair breaks!

So she moves on to the next largest chair, surprised to find it a little snug around her hips... and what should be sitting in front of her now but the medium-sized bowl!

Goldilocks happily eats the medium-sized bowl of porridge, licks the spoon and is shocked to see her own belly rising like bread dough from her lap - and then the second chair breaks.

Of course she squeezes her much-pudgier derrière into the papa bear's chair and has soon slurped up his share of the porridge as well. After breaking the third chair, she gets up feeling very sleepy and waddles to the bedroom.

Fitting into the smallest bed is not an open, and the middle bed breaks when she sits down on it - so she curls up on the third bed, but wakes up ravenously hungry fifteen minutes later, unable to think of anything but the huge cauldron of buttered-honey porridge simmering in the kitchen...


*Eating Beauty*
IN WHICH a princess is cursed at birth by a jealous fairy with an insatiable appetite that will develop when she tries a chocolate in her 18th year. In a panic, the king and queen ban all chocolate from the kingdom and raise their daughter vegan... but... ah, you know where this is going 


_Got any more? Or any votes for which of these should become a full-length story? (Not saying I'll write it... time is not something I've got much of)_


----------



## Red Raven (May 25, 2011)

These are all awesome! I'd love to see Hannah and Gretel done out in long form!


----------



## Qcumber (May 26, 2011)

A few that come to mind:

Princess and the Pea - as the princess gains, she needs more mattresses to be comfy.

Rapunzel - Kept in the tower to be fattened

The Emperor Has No Clothes - The Emperor or Empress worries about getting fat but all the subjects are too afraid to tell the truth when the Emperor/Empress gains weight. Until that fateful day of the parade in the streets. "Look, the E is fat!" says a little child.

Rumpelstiltskin - The princess keeps gaining until she guesses his name.


----------



## Lou Grant (May 27, 2011)

Technically what has been posted here is not a story, but more ideas for multiple stories. In that sense the better place for this thread would be the Story Writers Forum. Where I will move it now.


----------



## lordsofsevenhall (May 27, 2011)

Qcumber said:


> A few that come to mind:
> The Emperor Has No Clothes - The Emperor or Empress worries about getting fat but all the subjects are too afraid to tell the truth when the Emperor/Empress gains weight. Until that fateful day of the parade in the streets. "Look, the E is fat!" says a little child.
> 
> Rumpelstiltskin - The princess keeps gaining until she guesses his name.



I was thinking about "The Empress' New Hose" as a title about fictitious lingerie, but hadn't worked out the details yet.

the Rumpelstiltskin idea ("Plumpelstiltskin"?) is brilliant


----------



## snacksonsnacks (May 28, 2011)

Personally, I'd love to see you continue your previous story "A strange turn of events". It was really just starting to get good.


----------



## lordsofsevenhall (May 31, 2011)

spastic said:


> Personally, I'd love to see you continue your previous story "A strange turn of events". It was really just starting to get good.



I'll see if I can make some time. There's not much of it left... maybe 2 installments to go.


----------

